# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  мониторинг компьютера

## Duran200

Возможно ли наблюдать за температурой процессора, чипсетов и скоростью вентиляторов если не стоят родные драйвера на материнскую плату при загруженной ОС? У меня мать intel DQ965GF на неё нет драйверов на Windows 7. Я поставил на звук, сеть и др. драйвера отдельно. Всё работает отлично. Но проблема в том, что при установке различных мониторинговых программ они не работают, даже специальная интеловская прога.

----------


## Cheechako

Что-то не так: 


> ...специальная интеловская...


 может и не работать, но другие (некоторые, как минимум) должны :)

----------


## Duran200

устанавливал speedfan, пишет "INFO : NO SUPPORTED CHIP DETECTED", HWMonitor выдает только одну температуру винчестера, MBM5 корректно не запустился. Ставил парачку других тоже не работает.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 50 секунд_
Может специальная программа мониторинга под Windows 7?

----------


## Cheechako

Похоже, если верить http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermai...er/021920.html, данный чипсет действительно ничем не поддерживается (кроме, м.б., Intel'я).
Интересный случай  :(

----------


## Duran200

Спосибо за информацию. Может попробую поставить linux, я посмотрел драва есть. На нем поставить мониторинговую прогу, и тогда по возможности разогнать комп. 
А 7 и XP поставить VMware-ом.

----------

